# Panel Lift maintenance



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey all,
I've been using a Telpro panel lift and it makes an awful shrieking noise when I raise and lower it. Is that normal? Do they need to be "lubed" with anything. I was also wondering if the cable is known to fail, and if you have to keep your head up for such a scenario.

Many thanks,
D


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I've heard some real squeakers, especially from guys who leave theirs in the back of the truck. You can lube most of it, just stay ultra clear of the cable and the brake. If your cable is badly frayed save yourself a literal headache and replace it. I think the squeaking primarily comes from the telescopic sections rubbing together, and you can raise it all the way and give them a rubdown with a lightly oiled rag (and wipe it right back off again with a dry one to avoid any getting on the cable)


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

My lift only squeaks at the pulleys. Just throw a drop or two of oil on all three and you are golden!


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

you guys are pros and using lifts?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> My lift only squeaks at the pulleys. Just throw a drop or two of oil on all three and you are golden!


you're probably right....I've never had a squeaky lift so I was stabbing in the dark...I do oil my connections to keep everything moving smoothly though. I don't even have to touch the thing to get it to swivel/turn/tilt...I just ask politely.



joepro0000 said:


> you guys are pros and using lifts?


You're a pro and you don't? 

So you either:


pay someone else to do it for you
pay someone to help you do it
or build wooden T's to hold up your sheets
Two of those options cost money and require more manpower, the other one is just ridiculous.

I work alone, and I get paid to do said work. Hence, professional.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> you guys are pros and using lifts?



You didn't think of the obvious answer you would get to this question, did ya ?
Last time I tried to lift a 12' 5/8" sheet and screw it to a lid by myself I ended up with 2 extra butt joints. Lonely pros need help too !:yes:


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's a 14' sheet being installed at 15' - solo. So a real pro would do what exactly?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

D's said:


> View attachment 1204
> 
> Here's a 14' sheet being installed at 15' - solo. So a real pro would do what exactly?


Sit on his phone in his truck and ask how the hanging's coming along and why it's not done yet?

Have two guys sitting on the scaffold waiting for the sheet and after he hands it up have that guy sitting down below watching?

Build a huge T-brace and mount some pulleys to the trusses?

What do I win?!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> you guys are pros and using lifts?


Me and tuco [my lift] hang small additions . 30-50 boards, More money for me
Tuco is paid for. I have hung 45 boards in a day with Tuco. I've seen 2 man hanging crews too lazy to put up 45 boards in a day. TUCO MY FRIEND.:yes:
Anything over 50 boards I sub it out.

oh,,, the real pros are over there at JLC with myron.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> you're probably right....I've never had a squeaky lift so I was stabbing in the dark...I do oil my connections to keep everything moving smoothly though. I don't even have to touch the thing to get it to swivel/turn/tilt...I just ask politely.
> 
> You're a pro and you don't?
> 
> ...


I have always had helpers. I never had the luxury of taking my time with a lift they always want their job done yesterday or I always have to get somewhere else. A good 2 or 3 guy hanging crew equals more money, assuming you have somewhere to go when you are done. It doesn't matter if you're hanging or finishing if you cannot make money off your helpers get rid of them.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I have always had helpers. I never had the luxury of taking my time with a lift they always want their job done yesterday or I always have to get somewhere else. A good 2 or 3 guy hanging crew equals more money, assuming you have somewhere to go when you are done. It doesn't matter if you're hanging or finishing if you cannot make money off your helpers get rid of them.:thumbsup:


I'm not knocking guys who have helpers, only people who knock guys who use lifts. I used to be partnered up with a guy who was a perfect match, I can never replace him  He was shorter than me, so he always took low end:thumbsup: Good hanger, and we made good money....but I make more working alone. I can hang the same house that he and I would hang in less man hours.

I like working by myself, no idea why but it works for me. If I want to run an errand, I go run an errand. If I want to take a break or work until 8 pm, I'm always cool with that :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm not knocking guys who have helpers, only people who knock guys who use lifts. I used to be partnered up with a guy who was a perfect match, I can never replace him  He was shorter than me, so he always took low end:thumbsup: Good hanger, and we made good money....but I make more working alone. I can hang the same house that he and I would hang in less man hours.
> 
> I like working by myself, no idea why but it works for me. If I want to run an errand, I go run an errand. If I want to take a break or work until 8 pm, I'm always cool with that :laughing:


Alright, you have gone back to drinking......... right:blink:
your saying you can get a house done faster with a lift,rather than another human being.

If you get the sudden urge to wear a cape and a shirt with a big "S" on it.....quit drinking what your drinking:jester:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Alright, you have gone back to drinking......... right:blink:
> your saying you can get a house done faster with a lift,rather than another human being.
> 
> If you get the sudden urge to wear a cape and a shirt with a big "S" on it.....quit drinking what your drinking:jester:


I didn't say faster in terms of days on the job, but I did say less man hours. My partner and I would hang a house in 2 1/2 days. That's 40 hours if you count both guys. I can hang the same house in 35 hours or so working by myself.

When you're hanging lids, it's two guys holding up the sheet right? Let's say we burned through the lids in 5 or 5 1/2 hours. I'm hanging the same lid by myself in 6 to 6 1/2 hours. That's at least 4 man hours, and all that money is now mine. 

I also think that partners, no matter how diligent in their work ethic will shoot the sh!t sometimes, and when you work alone that time becomes pure work, unless you have a mental illness and you stop to talk to yourself.

I don't know if I'll _ever_ drink again 2Buck, but I've spent three years being nauseated by the idea of it and I hope that feeling stays with me.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I didn't say faster in terms of days on the job, but I did say less man hours. My partner and I would hang a house in 2 1/2 days. That's 40 hours if you count both guys. I can hang the same house in 35 hours or so working by myself.
> 
> When you're hanging lids, it's two guys holding up the sheet right? Let's say we burned through the lids in 5 or 5 1/2 hours. I'm hanging the same lid by myself in 6 to 6 1/2 hours. That's at least 4 man hours, and all that money is now mine.
> 
> ...


I sorta knew what you were saying, I just wanted to see you type more

When working by yourself, you can be on a roll getting things done, then you turn your head and see your labour packing things up, it can take the wind out of your sails. I'm more of a evening person, while 2buckjr is more of a morning person. (who is b1tching to get to work right now:furious

I found with drywall, you were only as good as your partner, which made you more dependent upon them. Which is one of the reasons I slowly became a taper, you could go it alone.

That last job I was on where I used a lift, I lost money big time with it. A day and a half job took over a week, and I was putting in long man hours. I had to break down and bring in 2buckjr to get it done.

Plus I missed having someone to b1tch at all day long too


----------

